# تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )



## kajo (15 مارس 2008)

*Oo{ بســـــــم الثالوث الاقدس }oO*​ 
*




*​ 

*أرجو قراءة المقدمة قبل الموضوع *​ 
*فى هذا الموضوع سوف يقتصر شرحى على نوعين من الجيتار هما الAcoustic Guitar و الClassic Guitar ..... أما عن الBass و الElectric فأنا لا أعلم عنهم شيئاً , و أتمنى أن يفيدنا عضو كريم عنهم فى المستقبل أنشاء الله *​ 

*هذا الموضوع سوف يحتوى على أساسيات العزف على الجيتار و لن يحتوى على كل شىء , لذا لا تجعل هذا الموضوع نهائى بالنسبة لك , فقط أستعمله كبداية للعزف على جيتارك ثم _ نصيحة منى _ أذهب لتتعلم كل شىء على أصله من محترف , و هذا هو الطريق السليم*​ 


*أضمن لمن يدخل هذا الموضوع أن يخرج منه يعرف :-*​ 

*1_ أستعمال الجيتار بطريقة سليمة و العزف عليه*

*2_ قراءة الTablature أو الTAB و تنفيذها على الجيتار *

*3_ الكوردات الأساسية للعزف على الجيتار ( C Major - A Major - G Major - E Major - D Major ) *

*4_ و سوف نطبق ما تعلمناه على بعض الاغناى الشهيرة *



*أيضاً سوف يحتوى الموضوع على :-*​ 

*1_ شرح بالصور و الفيديوهات *

*2_ برنامج رائع و سوف يتم شرح طريقة أستخدامه و الذى من خلاله تستطيع تنمية مهاراتك على الجيتار *

*3_الموضوع مقسم إلى 5 دروس , و أرجو الألتزام بتسلسل الدروس لنحصل فى النهاية على أحسن نتيجة*


*هيا نبدأ *​ 
*



*​ 



*قبل أن نبدأ الشرح أرى أن أبدأ بتعريف أهم أنواع الGuitars و الأدوات المستخدمة و أنوه مرة أخرى أن الشرح فى هذا الموضوع يسرى على الClassic Guitar و الAcoustic Guitar :-*​ 

*Classic guitar*​ 
*



*​ 
*من أقدم أنواع الGuitars , ثمنه رخيص فى حدود 250 الى 350 جنيه مصرى و هو رائع للمبتدئين و لكن بعد أن تتقن العزف عليه , أسعى للحصول على Acoustic Guitar على الفور ( بعض الناس يطلقون على الClassi Guitar أسم Spanish Guitar و هو مصطلح خاااااطئ )*​


*Acoustic Guitar*​ 
*



*​ 
*جيتار متوسط الثمن يتراوح ثمنه بين 600 الى 1200 جنيه مصرى , صوته رائع و رنان يجذب المستمع أكثر من الClassic Guitar*​

*Electric Guitar*​ 
*



*​ 
*جيتار للمحترفين , فلا تستطيع أن تعزف عليه بمهارة أو بتمكن أن لم يكن قد سبق و تدربت على Classic Guitar أو Acoustic Guitar ....... ذلك النوع غالى فأردأ أنواعه ب700 جنيه مصرى و لا أعرف حقاً أقصى ثمن له , فآخر سعر سمعته كان 4000 جنيه مصرى :crazy000:*​ 
*Bass Guitar*​ 
*



*​ 
*حقاً أنا لا أعرف كثيراً عن هذا النوع من الGuitars فقط أعرف أن له لأربع أوتار فقط , و أنه لا تقوم فرقة موسيقية للميتال أو الروك من دونه , و أيضاً لا يصلح الBass Guitar بدون فرقة موسيقية*​ 

*Strings/Picks*​ 
*



*​ 
*من الضرورى أن تغير أوتار جيتارك كل 3 أو 4 شهور , فالأوتار تتلف و يقل عطائها مع الوقت .... كما أنى أنصحك أن تحصل على Pick للعزف على الأوتار فهى تساعدك لعزف الChords بصوت أوضح*​



*لو عجبكم الموضوع قولولى عشان نبدأ الدروس*


----------



## kajo (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

الدرس الأول :- من أين تبدأ ؟
​
____________________








سؤال يسأله لنفسه كل من يحصل على جيتار جديد , من أين أبدأ؟

أذاً فهذا الموضوع هو البداية و سأبدأ ببعض المعلومات التى تهمك :-



_ عازف الجيتار المحترف هو الذى يستطيع أن يحرك يده اليسرى بسرعة على الFrets , و تلك السرعة يتم الحصول عليها من كثرة التمرين , لذا دعنا نتعاهد على أن يكون لك ساعتين فى اليوم للتدريب على الجيتار , و لكن لا تجعل نتيجة ذلك سلبية على دراستك أو صلاتك 


_ فى البداية سوف تؤلمك أصابعك كثيراً , و هو شىء طبيعى فهى غير مؤهلة للعزف على الأوتار المعدنية لذا أريح أصابعك 20 دقيقة من حين لآخر , و مع الوقت سوف تتأقلم أصابعك على الوضع و يصبحون أقوى من ذى قبل . 
_ أذا كان الجيتار جديد , فعليك أن تعيد تنغيم أوتاره كل يوم و لمدة أسبوعين , فمع كثرة العزف , تمتد الأوتار و تتغير نغاماتها . 

_ للحفاظ على جيتارك أتبع النصائح التالية , دائماً ضع الجيتار فى وضع عمودى على الأرض كما تراها فى الصور أعلاه , و أحفظه بعيداً عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة 
​البداية :-​
________​
أول شىء يجب تبدأ به هو أن تعود نفسك على المسكة الصحيحة للجيتار ​







الجلوس يكون على مقعد بلا ظهر أو مسند , ترتفع القدم اليسرى عن القدم اليمنى قليلاً , و تضع عليها ذلك الأنعواج فى جسم الجيتار 

((((((( Watch Video )))))))

​العزف باليد يمنى له أصول , فيجب عليك أن تأرجح ذراعك و ليس معصمك فحسب , و أيضاً عليك أن تراعى أى الأوتار تعزف عليها و أيها لا , كما أن عليك أن تتعمد أن تضرب على الأوتار عند الفتحة التى فى منتصف الجيتار​

(((((( Watch Video )))))))))


​أجزاء الجيتار هى :- ​







و فى أثناء الشرح سوف يرمز لأصابع اليد بالأرقام الآتية :-









(((((( Watch Video ))))))



و ما أيريدك أن تفعله الآن هو أن تتدرب على عزف السلم الموسيقى على جيتارك و تعود أصابعك على الأنتقال بين
الFrets و بعد أن تتقن ذلك تستطيع أن تنتقل معى الى الدرس الثانى , شاهد الفيديو و أفعل كما يفعل .

(((((( Watch Video ))))))​


----------



## sparrow (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

كاجوو مستنيه باقي الدروس
لازززززززززززززم تكملها
موضوع فعلا كنت محتاجه ليه
شكرا لتعبك
 وربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*



sparrow قال:


> كاجوو مستنيه باقي الدروس
> لازززززززززززززم تكملها
> موضوع فعلا كنت محتاجه ليه
> شكرا لتعبك
> وربنا يباركك


 

اوك ياسبارو
شكرا ليكى على المرور 

ويارب اقدر افيدك


----------



## kajo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

*الدرس الثانى :- الكوردات الأساسية *
*( Basic Chords )*
*_________________________*​ 


*



*​ 

*قبل الدرس الثانى أرجو أن تكون قد تمكنت مما طلبته منك فى الدرس السابق , و أن تكون عودت نفسك على الوضع الصحيح لحمل الجيتار و العزف عليه , و تكون أيضاً مرنت يدك اليسرى بعض الشىء للتنقل بين الFrets المختلفة *​ 
*فى الدرس الثانى سوف أعتمد على الصور أعلاه ....... فسوف يرمز للأصابع بالأرقام الموضحة أعلاه , و الFrets أيضاً *​

*سوف نتكلم اليوم عن الChords ...... و الChords هى أختلاف وضع أصابع يدك اليسرى على الFret Board مما يعطى أنغام مختلفة *​​ 
*لا أعرف للChords عدد محدد , فعددهم بالآلاف , و كل لحن جديد أكتشف فيه Chord جديد ..... و هنا يأتى ذلك العضو الكريم ليسألنى , أذاً فكيف سنعرفهم جميعاً و نستخدمهم ؟*​ 
*و يأتى ردى أنا ..... سيدى العضو , هناك بعض الChords الأساسية ( Basic Chords ) ...... معظم الأغانى المشهورة و التى نعرفها كلها تستخدم هذه الChords , كما أنك أذا أتقنت التنقل بين هذه الChords الأساسية فذلك سيسهل عليك تعلم أى Chord أخرى . *​ 

*الChords الأساسية هى ( C Major - A Major - G Major - E Major - D Major ) *​ 
*و فيما يلى سوف يكون شرح كل Chord بالصور و الفيديو *​

*فى الصور علامة ( 0 ) معناها أن تعزف على الوتر دون الضغط عليه ( Open String ) *​ 
*علامة ( X ) معناها ألا تعزف على الوتر قطّ*​​ 



*______________________________________*​ 

*A Major*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*(((((((((( Watch Video )))))))))))))*​ 


*______________________________________*​ 

*C Major*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*(((((((((( Watch Video )))))))))))))*​ 
*______________________________________*​ 

*D Major*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*(((((((((( Watch Video )))))))))))))*​ 

*______________________________________*​ 

*E Major*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*No Video*​ 


*______________________________________*​ 

*G Major*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*(((((((((( Watch Video )))))))))))))*​ 
*______________________________________*​ 

*أما عن باقى الChords فمعى لكم قاموس للChords أكثر من رائع حمله الآن *​ 
*و أعلم أن لكل Chord رمز يرمز له به فى الTablature Form و عليك على الأقل أن تعرف تلك الرموز *​ 
*Download Chords Dictionary*

*و الآن عليك أن تبدأ فى التمرين فى التنقل من Chord الى آخر و تتقنها , شاهد الفيديوهات الآتية بالترتيب*​ 

*(((((((((((( Watch Video _ 1 ))))))))))))))))*​ 
*(((((((((((( Watch Video _ 2 ))))))))))))))))*​ 
*(((((((((((( Watch Video _ 3 ))))))))))))))))*​ 

*تمرن جيداً ثم أنتقل إلى الدرس الثالث*​ 


*______________________________________*​


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

*الدرس الثالث :- أساسيات ال( Tabulature ( TAB
( Tablature Basics )
*

*_________________________________*



*






**أما الآن ...... فسوف أشرح جزء من أهم الأجزاء فى هذا الموضوع و هو كيف تقرأ ال( Tabulature ( TAB ؟

من مجرد النظر أليها سوف تظن أنها صعبة , و لكن بعد أن أشرحها لك سوف تجد أنها من أسهل ما يكون 

و لكن اولاً ما هى الTAB ؟

**هى طريقة سهلة و بسيطة لكتابة قطعة موسيقية على الورق , سهلة الكتابة و لا يتطلب فهمها دراسة سابقة للموسيقى , حتى أذا كنت مبتدئاً فلن يصعب عليك قراءة الTAB أطلاقاً , و لكن لن تسطتيع تنفيذ الTAB أذا لم تكن قد سمعت اللحن من مسبقاً 

و قبل الشرح فيجب أن تعلم أن لكل وتر من أوتار الجيتار أسم و ترتيبهم على الTAB يكون بالعكس و يتم كتابتهم فى الTAB كالتالى :-








أذاً , فأول وتر تراه أعلاه هو آخر وتر فى جيتارك ( تحت ) و أسمه ( e ) , و ثانى وتر تراه أعلاه هو الوتر الذى يعلو ( e ) على جيتارك و أسمه ( b ) ....... الخ الخ الخ 

و أذا كانت الأغنية تستخدم ثلاثة أوتار فقط مثلاً , فسوف يتم أختصار الTAB الى الشكل التالى :-








**و هنا يبرز أحد الأعضاء ليسألنى : و لكن ..... ماذا عن الأرقام التى نراها فى الTAB ؟

صبراً عزيزى العضو فسوف أشرح كل شىء , تلك الأرقام التى تتكلم عنها تشير إلى رقم الFret الذى ستضغط عليه , و قبل أن يسألنى أحدكم فإن رقم ( 0 ) يعنى أن تعزف على الوتر دون الضغط على أى Fret 


فمثلاً :-








*
*فى ذلك الTAB أعلاه لن تضغط على أى Fret لأنه مكتوب عند كل String علامة ( 0 ) سوف تبدأ بالوتر ( e ) 
( أول وتر من فوق ) ثم بعده ( a ) ثم ( d ) ثم ( g ) ثم ( b ) 
ثم ( e ) ( أخر وتر من تحت )*

*مثال آخر :-








طبعاً دون أن أذكر كلنا نعلم أننا نقرأ الTAB من اليسار الى اليمين .... أظن أن ذلك واضح ..... فى المثال أعلاه سوف تضع أصابع يدك اليسرى على ثالث Fret فى الوتر ( a ) و تضرب على الوتر , ثم تضع أصابع يدك اليسرى على خامس Fret فى الوتر ( a ) و تضرب على الوتر ....... الخ الخ الخ الخ

لكن لعلك رأيت الكثير من الTAB مكتوب الأرقام فيها تحت بعضها بشكل عمودى ..... فكيف ننفذها تلك ؟

مثلا كتلك 







**فى المثال أعلاه من المؤكد أنك سوف تعزف Chord و سوف تضع أصابعك على أول Fret فى الوتر ( g ) و ثانى Fret فى الأوتار ( a ) 
و ( d ) و أنك سوف تعزف بيدك اليمنى على جميع الأوتار .

و الآن أنت تستطيع قراءة معظم الTABs دون مشاكل و لكن هناك علامات لم أذكرها فى الشرح , لكنك لن تصادفها كثيراً ..... غير أنى لا أعلم ألا ما شرحته فى الأعلى ..... فأذا كنت تعرف أكثر ن ذلك فأرجو الأفادة .


أقرأما سبق جيداً ....... و أستعد لأننا سنطبق ما تعلمناه فى الدرس القادم 
*​


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

*الدرس الرابع :- تطبيق ما تعلمناه :- *​
*________________________


**






**ماذا تقترحون أن نطبق أولاً ؟ ...... الChords ؟ ..... أذاً سوف أبدأ بالTAB





كما ذكرت من قبل أنا أتعامل مع الAcoustic Guitar و ال Classic Guitar ..... لذا أذهب الآن و أحضر جيتارك و هيا لننفذ ما تعلمنا . 

فى هذا الدرس سوف نطبق ما فهمناه من الشرح أعلاه ...... سوف أضع TAB للحن يعتبر عنوان
الClassic Guitar و هو لحن The Godfather , من المفترض أن تستطيع أن تقرأها الآن 

The Godfather TAB







**فى البداية سوف تجد صعوبة فى القرائة , شىء طبيعى ...... تستطيع أن تبتكر فى طريقة تنفيذ الTAB 

أنا مثلاً فى هذه الTAB لا أضغط على كل Fret عندما يأتى دوره , بل أنا أضغط عليه قبل أن يأتى دوره 

بمعنى 

**أنى أضع الأصبع 1 فى ال Fret الأول فى الوتر ( b ) , و فى نفس الوقت الأصبع 2 فى ال Fret الثانى فى
الوتر ( d ) و الأصبع 3 فى الFret الثانى فى الوتر ( g ) ...... فهذا أسهل من نقل الأصابع 

**أعطى لهذه الTAB مدة 10 دقائق و أعدك أن تتقنها 

و الآن هيا الى الChords , من المفترض أنك الآن تستطيع أن تنتقل من Chord لآخر بسهولة , الآن أريد منك أن تحمل جيتارك و مع هذا الرجل تفعل كما يفعل ..... و حاول ألا تخطئ 


**((((((((((( Watch Video )))))))))))))))*


*بعد أن تنفذ ما سبق هيا الى آخر جزء من الموضوع ...... فى هذا الجزء سوف أعطيك برنامج من خلاله تستطيع أن تنفذ أى شىء تريده على جيتارك مع الشرح*​


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

*خامساً :- برنامج رائع مع الشرح :- *
*_______________________*


*



*
*هو برنامج Guitar Pro 5 , ما هو برنامج Guitar pro 5 ؟*

*هو برنامج رائع يحتوى على الكثير من المزايا :-*




*1_ من خلاله تستطيع أن ترى كيف تنفذ أى أغنية على جيتارك *

*2_ يحتوى على قاموس للChords *

*3_ يحتوى على Tuner لأعادة تنغيم جيتارك *



*هذا البرنامج سيسهل عليك عملية العزف كثيراً , فهو يعرض الTAB و يعرض طريقة عزفها أيضاً على الFret Board *



*و الآن نبدأ الشرح ...... أولاً حمل البرنامج *

*Download*



> *http://binfile.org/download.php?id=29FA46D3 *
> *http://binfile.org/download.php?id=AE5126C1*
> *http://binfile.org/download.php?id=F3D0E869*
> *http://binfile.org/download.php?id=D0B39082*
> ...




*و بيانات التسجيل *

*USER ID = 5INT8240862*

*KEY ID = XE4AR-B3X85-7AAKZ*

*أو *

*Name : P30WORLD*
*Key ID : EEAAE-AZ180-0AAAZ*

*و الCrack *

*Download*

*بعد أن تحمله و تقوم بعمل Setup له و أدخال البيانات , أغلقه و أعد فتحه , ستظهر لك هذه النافذة *


*



*


*أضغط على المفتاح الموضح أعلاه لتظهر لك الFret Board ليكون شكل البرنامج الآن كالآتى :-*


*



*


*فى الأشكال السابقة تم نوضيح الTuner و الChords Dictionary و هى من الأشياء المهمة التى من أجلها حملنا ذلك البرنامج , أما الباقى فأكتشفه بنفسك *


*أما أهم مميزات هذا البرنامج الأساسية فهى أنه يسهل عليك فهم الTAB و عزفه بطريقة صحيحة , و السؤال البديهى هنا كيف ذلك ؟*


*مواقع كثيرة تضع الِTABs المخصوصة لهذا البرنامج منها موقع ( **www.911tabs.com** ) ..... أكتب أسم الفريق أعلاه و سوف تظهر لك جميع الTabs الموجودة له ..... حمل الTabs التى يوجد عليها علامة تحت Guitar Pro *


*فمثلاً سوف أشرح على TAB لأغنية لAvril lavigne أسمها Nobody's Home لأنها من الTABs السهلة جداً*

*Download*


*بعد أن تحملها أضغط عليها Double click و سوف يظهر لك الآتى :- *


*



*


*بعد أن تضغط على Play سوف تعمل الأغنية , هنا الآلة الأولى تلعب الIntro للأغنية , و الآلة الثانية تلعب الBody للأغنية *
*و كما ترى فالأغنية تعمل و الTAB تتحرك و معها التوضيح على الFret Board مما يسهل تعلم العزف على الجيتار كثيراً جداً .*


*و الآن تستطيع أن تحصل على TAB الأغنية التى تريد عزفها بسهولة و تجعلها تعمل على البرنامج و تنفذها على جيتارك بكل سهولة . هذا هو السبب الذى جعلنى أذكر البرنامج فى موضوعى *

*الآن أنت تستطيع على الأقل أن تستخدم جيتارك , و تعرف المبادئ , تقرأ TAB , تستخدم برنامج يسهل عليك الأمر *
*عليك أذاً بالتمرين , ثم و كما أتفقنا عليك أن تتعلم الجيتار على أصله من أحد المحترفين*


​


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

*معلومات اضافيه*​ 
*بالنسبه للجيتار الباص*​ 
*انا معلوماتى عنه مش كتير *​ 
*بس سمعت ان عدد اوتاره اكتر من 4*​ 
*يمكن مشاهدة الفيديو الخاص Victor Wooten *
*وهو من افضل عازفين الجيتار الباص*
*بالضغط هنا *​ 

*وبلنسبه لو عايز تنزل اى فيديو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 من youtube وغيرة*
*خش على اللنك دة وحط لنك الكليب واضغط دونلود*​ 
*http://www.videodownloader.net*​ 

*واى استفسار انا فى الخدمه*
*ت/ مقدم عليه بقالى سنه ومستنى العده*
*فاكس / لسه مش قدمت عليه*
*تليفون محلول / مش لاقى اكل هجيب موبايل ليه انعره وخلاص*
*عنوان / ساكن في بتنا على كورنيش النيل الى هو فى شارع مصر العمومى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 

*ملحوظه :*
*لو حد جديد فى العزف و عايز يشترى جيتار ياجماعه يقولى *
*اسعار مناسبه جدا*​ 
*كلاسيك : 220 جنيه*
*وفى احجام كبير * متوسط * صغير*




​ 
*سبانش : 400 جنيه *
*



*​ 

*مستنى اسفتسارتكم لو حد عايز حاجه*​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

شكرا كاجو
على الدرس الرائع والشرح الوافى
وتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

العفو وليم
بس على الله يجى بفايده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك ويارب اكون قدرت افيدك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

الله عليك ياكاجو
موضوع انما ايه
انا كدة هسيب المذاكرة واتعلم 
شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الله عليك ياكاجو
> 
> موضوع انما ايه
> انا كدة هسيب المذاكرة واتعلم
> ...


 
العفو يا نونو

احسن بلا مذاكره بلا بتاع 

كبرى 
يعنى هما الى اتعلمو خدوا ايه


----------



## jesus_son (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

مش عارف اقولك ايه يا كاجو بجد موضوع فوق الرائع وتعب كبير جدا مش اى حد يعمله
يا جماعة بجد انا من رأيى ان الموضوع ده من اكتر المواضيع اللى تستحق الردود فى المنتدى
ده كفاية التعب اللى تعبه كاجو فى الموضوع و الشرح و الصور و الفيديو و البرنامج بالكراك و كل ده بجد كتير جدا و يستاهل شكر جامد اوى اوى لكاجو
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا كاجو ويعوضه


----------



## kajo (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*



jesus_son قال:


> مش عارف اقولك ايه يا كاجو بجد موضوع فوق الرائع وتعب كبير جدا مش اى حد يعمله
> يا جماعة بجد انا من رأيى ان الموضوع ده من اكتر المواضيع اللى تستحق الردود فى المنتدى
> ده كفاية التعب اللى تعبه كاجو فى الموضوع و الشرح و الصور و الفيديو و البرنامج بالكراك و كل ده بجد كتير جدا و يستاهل شكر جامد اوى اوى لكاجو
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا كاجو ويعوضه


 

ميرسى يابن المسيح على كلامك الجميل ده

يارب اكون قدرت افيدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*

*بصراحة موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا
وشكلك تعبت فيه بجد
ميرسى كتير على الافادة
وربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار ( شرح مبسط للمبتدئين )*



جيلان قال:


> *بصراحة موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا*
> *وشكلك تعبت فيه بجد*
> *ميرسى كتير على الافادة*
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*


 

merci 3la merork
rabna ybark 7yatk


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

الموضوع دا هايعجب روك قوي قوي





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

رااااااااائع يا كاجو 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى ليك كتييييير



​_


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​
> 
> الموضوع دا هايعجب روك قوي قوي​
> 
> ...


 

merci farosha 3la merork el gamil da

w atmna en el mawdo3 ye3geb el kol w el kol yestafad meno

rabna yebark 7yatk


----------

